# Where did my network card go!?



## kenkickr (May 14, 2008)

Ok, as you can see I have XP 32-bit and Vista x64 on my system.  Mon morning I turned on the system and I couldn't get on the internet.  Went to scan for the router and no option.  Checked device manager in both OS's and not D-Link Wireless N card listed.  Removed the driver from XP, removed the card, rebooted, reinstalled the card, and no message about found new hardware.  I took the card to work and it worked fine, actually better than at home.  Moved the sound card to the PCI slot the network card was in and it was redetected.  Installed the network card to the other PCI slot and still no Dlink Wireless N card showing up.  Anyone seen or fixed this issue before?


----------



## UnkAsn93 (May 15, 2008)

I'm going to place money on the card kicked the bucket.


----------



## kenkickr (May 15, 2008)

Why then would the card work fine in two systems at work?


----------



## UnkAsn93 (May 15, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> Why then would the card work fine in two systems at work?



I didn't catch that part. I'm stumped. Maybe it's an IRQ setting. Or, the drivers have become corrupt, and when you tried re-installing the drivers, they won't install correctly, from the old ones.


----------



## craigwhiteside (May 20, 2008)

check to see if card is in properly, the slightest misalignment can cause it to not work.
also i would try another pci slot, to see if that works, if not. another device is conflicting as tomcat said.


----------



## kenkickr (May 20, 2008)

Last night I was finally able to get my card working.  I don't know what I did but it is working fine now.  Thanks guys for the info but not sure who to tag with a thanks because I don't know what fixed it.


----------



## craigwhiteside (May 20, 2008)

yea, if you moved your pc. it might have just knocked something into place.


----------



## kenkickr (May 20, 2008)

I just find it hard to believe that after a week of pulling it out, putting it in, trying a different slot, and then seeing the card work in other systems without a hitch; that all of a suddent that last single movement put it in place!?  I'm glad it is working but I just don't get it.


----------



## craigwhiteside (May 20, 2008)

yer pc's not only break your bank balance but the laws of reality too


----------



## lemonadesoda (May 21, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> I just find it hard to believe that after a week of pulling it out, putting it in, trying a different slot, and then seeing the card work in other systems without a hitch; that all of a suddent that last single movement put it in place!?  I'm glad it is working but I just don't get it.



Scan your PC. Sometimes malware or other utilities (link TCP scanners and loggers etc) can "bind" to your network card before your OS has properly set it up and obtained an IP address etc.  Then the software gets stuck and the system doesnt see the network.  There is ONE TRICK and that is... turn the PC on and wait a hell of a long time. Eventually the "malware" times out and the system eventually comes through with the network card.

Then you know its a startup problem. Remove the offending software.

By pulling the card, rebooting (without the card), then putting the card in a new slot, will establist a new *control set* in the registry. The "malware" in no longer "pre-bound" to the card, and you boot with network much faster.


----------



## beyond_amusia (May 21, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> I just find it hard to believe that after a week of pulling it out, putting it in, trying a different slot, and then seeing the card work in other systems without a hitch; that all of a suddent that last single movement put it in place!?  I'm glad it is working but I just don't get it.



Computers can be truely bipolar.


----------

